# Why is it...?



## Arky (Aug 10, 2009)

When pulling things from the toaster, why is it:

*Regular toast is hot,
*English muffins are noticeably hotter!

*But Bagels are like handling fireballs from Hades!!!

(_I leave the cold water faucet running to save time whenever I fix a toasted bagel!_)


----------



## GB (Aug 10, 2009)

Density. The denser the food the hotter it will feel.


----------



## Arky (Aug 10, 2009)

GB said:


> Density. The denser the food the hotter it will feel.



Ahhh!!! Good thought! Thanks! - But it's still darned hot, particularly when trying to spread creamed cheese!


----------



## GB (Aug 10, 2009)

That is what paper towels are for. Fold one up and use it to hold the bagel. Then you can use it to wipe the creamed cheese off your chin


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 10, 2009)

Arky said:


> Ahhh!!! Good thought! Thanks! - But it's still darned hot, particularly when trying to spread creamed cheese!




Call me crazy but you could let the bagels cool a bit before spreading the cream cheese.  Not only will that keep your hands from burning but the cooler bagel won't melt the cream cheese while you're trying to spread it.


----------



## GB (Aug 10, 2009)

You're crazy.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 10, 2009)

GB said:


> You're crazy.




Now I'm a straight man?

I don't care what they all say about you GB, you're OK by me.


----------



## GB (Aug 10, 2009)

Coming from you Andy, that is a compliment of the highest regard.


----------



## katmun (Aug 10, 2009)

GB said:


> Density. The denser the food the hotter it will feel.


That makes sense.
Thanks.


----------



## babetoo (Aug 10, 2009)

i tried a new product from kraft for breakfast. called a baleful. was froz. so followed the directions for microwave. hot hot hot hot and then when cooled was like rubber. had cream cheese and strawberry jam in a bagel crust. maybe the jam was the source of the hot hot.l


----------



## chefkathleen (Aug 10, 2009)

What? Did I just step into a Abbott and Costello film?


----------



## chefkathleen (Aug 10, 2009)

> When pulling things from the toaster, why is it:
> 
> *Regular toast is hot,
> *English muffins are noticeably hotter!
> ...


 
I think it's the same reason that if you had dropped the bagel after spreading the cream cheese it would have landed on the floor cream cheese side down.  Murphy has something to do with it, I'm sure.


----------

